# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  MARA, modular articulated robotic arm, Acutronic Robotics AG, Bubikon, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Acutronic Robotics AG

----------


## Airicist

MARA, the first ROS 2.0 modular collaborative robot

Published on Nov 27, 2018




> This video introduces MARA, the first ROS 2 modular collaborative robot arm from Acutronic Robotics. It also shows a brief accuracy/repeatability test. This is by no means a scientific test, but it does show an approximation of how accurate these robots can position their tool center point during critical moves.

----------


## Airicist

MARA, the ROS 2.0 modular cobot, showcased by XILINX at SPS IPC Drives

Published on Nov 27, 2018




> Acutronic Robotics' MARA is the centerpiece of Xilinx's booth#5-158 at SPS IPC Drives, Europe's leading exhibition for electric automation.

----------

